# Asus won't boot to BIOS



## dzme14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay, back again with more problems. After installing my OS and successfully booting for the first time, I decided to check out some BIOS features. Although I read the documentation, I clearly didn't know what I was getting myself into. 

Mobo: Asus P8P67 WS revolution

The first and only option I managed to turn on, was the OC Tuner option. I read up on it a bit so I had an idea of what it would do, and assumed I would simply be able to turn it off afterward. The system shutdown as expected, then rebooted, failing to enter BIOS. The VGA_DIAG light kicks on, and here I am. 

Per suggestions, I've cleared the CMOS, both by jumper and by removing the battery. I've tried various other things to eliminate the possibility of the GPU being the issue, but beyond that, I'm stumped.

I'm finding the manual to be less than reliable. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Clearing the CMOS "should" reset any changes and allow you to boot to the Bios by repeatedly striking the Delete key on boot.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

What is dsiplayed on the monitor when you turn on any messages if does not go thru post?


----------



## dzme14 (Mar 8, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> What is dsiplayed on the monitor when you turn on any messages if does not go thru post?


nothing displays, nor does the monitor react to the system power.




Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> Clearing the CMOS "should" reset any changes and allow you to boot to the Bios by repeatedly striking the Delete key on boot.


Intel Core I7 2700k
16GB (4x4) DDR3, Corsair Vengeance
Radeon HD 6850 GPU
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850W

Nothing displays on the monitor, and hasn't since the problem began (before resetting CMOS)
I'm currently using a throw-away Dell keyboard that I keep around in case my wireless dies. It usually lights up the numlock LED when plugged in on boot, but now it is not lighting, so I'm not sure if it's even picking up my keyboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you unplug the power cord to the PSU before clearing the Bios?
Did you move the jumper as instructed in the Mobo manual?
Have you tried another monitor?
Is there any signs of activity from the PC? i.e. fans spinning lights flashing, ect.?
Have you tried booting with one stick of RAM?


----------



## dzme14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Did you unplug the power cord to the PSU before clearing the Bios?
> Did you move the jumper as instructed in the Mobo manual?
> Have you tried another monitor?
> Is there any signs of activity from the PC? i.e. fans spinning lights flashing, ect.?
> Have you tried booting with one stick of RAM?


Yes,
Yes,
Yes, (HDMI and DVI)
Yes, the fans and lights all kick on as they should. The harddrive and disk drive both make signs of life.
Yes, I have. I've also tried with no ram, then with no GPU to ensure that post was still functioning. Both of these cases reported with the proper beeps.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The hard disk access light when you turn on and wait for post does it flicker one or twice and then goes of and stays off or does it flicker as though it is being accesed continually?


----------



## dzme14 (Mar 8, 2012)

It comes on bright and steady, then goes off about the same time as the VGA_DIAG LED comes on.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is there anything from the CPU led at all?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the aux power plug is securely installed into the m/b socket


----------



## dzme14 (Mar 8, 2012)

CPU LED behaves normally, and is off after the initiation. All power cords are fastened down as well. 
After a lot of research, it seems this is a popular DOA problem on this mobo. I'm rather disappointed considering the price tag and awesome features. I'll be trying for an RMA tomorrow, but I have little hope with all the horror stories I've heard of ASUS support.

Gonna look into EVGA mobos. Thanks for all the help, and if you have any other suggestions I will try them out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have used a lot of Asus Mobo's with no issues. The few times I have had to RMA an Asus Mobo were quick and painless.
EVGA makes great GPU's but not so great Mobo's. Asus & Gigabyte are the best option for reliability & support.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Agree Asus and gigabyte are the best boards i always stick to those two brands.

Have you tried a compatible graphics card that is a known good working one?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well someone has to disagree now and then. Asus support is quick, but I have found also useless. Getting it back fast not repaired does me no good at all and I have been avoiding Asus now for quite a few years because of problems with boards and repair.
Want to try neat new boards? Check out ASRock. Since they went on their own, their boards have been feature rich and great quality. Evga doesn't make their boards though they do design them and they are excellent quality, so you know.


----------

